# Good 1st Century time



## gmtarr

Did my first 100 mile ride in 6 hours 2 minutes at the Livestrong Challenge. Not sure if that's average or what. So my question is what is a decent century time?


----------



## Woolbury

Anything under 6. You missed it by a couple of minutes. 

This is going to be as interesting as the average speed threads.


----------



## Qstick333

I hope you are wearing a flame retardant jacket....


Depends on the terrain, fitness level, solo or group, etc.....


----------



## scott bdc

Hmm, let's see - does that include rest stop time, or only rolling time? Was it rainy, cold, hot, windy, were there lots of stop signs/lights, etc., etc., etc. Fact is, there's no "good" or "bad" time - if you're satisfied/pleased, good for you. If you're not, go out and ride faster.


----------



## mohair_chair

Six hours is a decent century time. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Pablo

Finishing your first century is good. Period.


----------



## scott bdc

Pablo said:


> Finishing your first century is good. Period.


Ditto


----------



## gmtarr

it wasn't flat.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmtarr/1251240036/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1096/1251240036_0aecef2c9b_o.jpg" width="800" height="144" alt="Elevation Profile" /></a>


----------



## mohair_chair

gmtarr said:


> it wasn't flat.


Doesn't look like it was 100 miles, either!


----------



## SilasCL

Just curious, but what elevations are the dotted lines?

If they're 1000 ft, wow, that's a brutal century. If they're 100...that's pretty close to flat.


----------



## Mr Wood

SilasCL said:


> Just curious, but what elevations are the dotted lines?
> 
> If they're 1000 ft, wow, that's a brutal century. If they're 100...that's pretty close to flat.


There's a better chart in this thread 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105805

Each line is 250 ft, so the top one is 1000


----------



## gmtarr

here's a link to the complete profile. let me know if it doesn't work.


http://www.livestrong.org/atf/cf/{D...D3DDC42947}/Philly Bike Elevation Profile.pdf


----------



## jjjdc1

I rode the LSC also I did not ride the century but one of my team mates rode the century and his Garmin logged 7600' of gain. LAF stated it was 8K'. It was hot and humid. I think if he rode in six hours that was a very fast time for that ride.


----------



## JCavilia

*First Century good time*

Here's how the Romans had a good time in the First Century.








But maybe that's not what you meant.


----------



## fezzy

I came in about 10 minutes ahead of you and have to agree anything around 6 on that course in that humidity I would consider a success. The roads were wet in the morning which scared me a few times with limited traction on so many up and down, windy back country roads. Especially if you aren't used to the hills, like me... its a great effort.


----------



## MB1

More than 2 hours is useless.


----------



## Wookiebiker

First off.......Good job on completing your first century :thumbsup: 

As with all things speed related there are a multitude of things that can speed up or slow down your speed on a century. Total elevation gain, wind, heat, riding solo or with a group, etc.

Generally speaking a 6 hour (total "*ride*" time, not total time) century is fairly average and completing your first century is an accomplishment. The one thing to remember is, the more you ride the easier they get and if you have a group to ride with it will make it even easier.

My first century ever was fairly flat (about 2000 feet of total climbing) and I rode solo. It took me just under 6 hours to complete. 

My second century I also did solo. The fist half had lots of climbing (4200 feet of total climbing) and almost none in the second half and it took slightly over 6 hours to complete. However, I was very dehydrated at the end because a rest stop was missing and I rode the last 45 miles with just two water bottles and it was about 80 degrees out at the time. 

My latest (3rd) century I completed in 4 hours and 59 minutes (sub 5 hours WooHoo  ) with 7100 feet of climbing. However, I had a group of people to ride with so I was able to draft some, had people to pace me up climbs (as I also did for them) and had support when things were getting closer to the end. It made a big difference.

Basically, stick with it, keep riding and not only will you will get faster but you will feel better at the end. Eventually you can actually "Ride" a century in stead of "Survive" a century....That's when it becomes fun.


----------



## ttug

*good for you*

As others have noted, you finished. Thats a good thing.

As for a fast century........without context, its very very difficult to say.

On a near pancake flat course, I have gone under 5 solo, no stops etc etc In a group, on the same course, we did just do under 4. That was the hardest ride I ever did, wind assisted, there were 7 of us and I was physically shot for a few days.

However, without context, these numbers are also useless. 

HOWEVER, you finished, you did the century and that swell. Please do not however start telling folks about the 30+ mph head winds and how all of you muscled it up and got in just at 3 hours. These tales of frantasy are not received well.


----------



## bigpinkt

gmtarr said:


> it wasn't flat.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmtarr/1251240036/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1096/1251240036_0aecef2c9b_o.jpg" width="800" height="144" alt="Elevation Profile" /></a>


To paraphrase crocodile Dundee "Thats not hill, THIS is hilly"


----------



## Dave Hickey

LMAO.....Best post so far....

To the OP..congrat's on your first century...anyone you finish is a good one


----------



## roadster99

*As I Have Asked The Same Question Previously....*

 *Did you have a enjoyable ride, or did you push to get it over with?*

If it's the former, then it matters not what the time, but rather the fun involved !!!  

If it's the latter, then you missed out on a great time of getting out & riding....... :cryin: 


At any rate, congrats on the century !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 514Climber

*Holy sh!t*



JCavilia said:


> Here's how the Romans had a good time in the First Century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But maybe that's not what you meant.


that's funny. Why is it I never go to parties like that? Oh, yeah...I live in salt lake city.

But I digress. To the OP, as others have mentioned, celebrate the fact that you finished. I don't think it's a good idea to concern yourself with time just yet. 

If this bit of advice doesn't satisfy you, take a poll of other riders in that century that are close to your skill/experience. Also, if you do this ride next year (under similar conditions), you have a goal to shoot for.


----------



## MarkS

bigpinkt said:


> To paraphrase crocodile Dundee "Thats not hill, THIS is hilly"


That's for sure. And, just in case no one figured it out, the elevation numbers on the bottom chart are in METERS not wimpy feet.


----------



## Einstruzende

Yea the Galibier is higher, but the constant up and down of the century in question would make for a very tiring century for us recreational folks.


----------



## MarkS

Einstruzende said:


> Yea the Galibier is higher, but the constant up and down of the century in question would make for a very tiring century for us recreational folks.



I agree 100%.

I'll take long, steady climbing over short, steep and/or rolling hills any day. That being said, the Galibier is a killer -- it has finished me off twice. One day I am going to ride up that mountain without getting off of my bike and then conquer Alpe d' Huez. But right now the score is: Galibier - 2, MarkS - 0.


----------



## funktekk

roadster99 said:


> *Did you have a enjoyable ride, or did you push to get it over with?*
> 
> If it's the former, then it matters not what the time, but rather the fun involved !!!
> 
> If it's the latter, then you missed out on a great time of getting out & riding....... :cryin:
> 
> 
> At any rate, congrats on the century !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



That isn't a fair question at all. Some of us, myself included, like the experience of pushing our bodies to the breaking point. I like to go out and do interval sprints up the hill (yes there is only one hill in my general geographical region). I like to pedal back to the house fighting off the urge to faint or puke at any given moment.

So to say someone missed out because pushed themselves through a ride is very unfair. I'd say that someone missed out on an opportunity to really explore what their body can do if they didn't fully exert themselves.

I guess we just have to understand that we all pedal for different reasons.

And to the OP congrats on you first century.


----------



## roadster99

*Unfair? You need to read.....*



funktekk said:


> That isn't a fair question at all. Some of us, myself included, like the experience of pushing our bodies to the breaking point. I like to go out and do interval sprints up the hill (yes there is only one hill in my general geographical region). I like to pedal back to the house fighting off the urge to faint or puke at any given moment.
> 
> So to say someone missed out because pushed themselves through a ride is very unfair. I'd say that someone missed out on an opportunity to really explore what their body can do if they didn't fully exert themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that you didn't read what I had written....I myself do the same as you do, too...pushing one's self to be a better cyclist is what it's all about....my point to my question is if one rides a century (or any ride, for that matter) just to get it done & over with misses the whole point of being out there in the first place....man/woman & machine, working together, where you as a cyclist become one with your ride...now THAT'S riding in the zone, my friend.
> 
> To enjoy one's self while out there is where it's at....whether it's a nice easy recovery spin or an all-out hard multi-mile ride, can be pleasureable even if it hurts...I would suggest, however, that if you enjoy pushing yourself to the point of being physically ill & enjoy that feeling---well, that's downright strange....but I guess if that's how you get your kicks, so be it....


----------



## JimT

Hey I have a question from a Noob-how long have you been riding? 

I have been riding the road a couple times a week (25 flat-ish miles) since Jul 25 and I cant seem to increase speed or distance so I think you did an awesome job. :thumbsup: 


Cant wait until I can say I rode my first century....

Jim T


----------



## gmtarr

I've been riding seriously, really only since the begining of the summer. Only bought my first road bike last summer and it sat around all winter long. My after work rides are usually around 35 miles but with hardly any flats. I live in southwestern PA. Up and down, up and down. Tried to get in some longer rides on the weekends. Ride, ride, ride is all I can say. If you put your mind and effort into it, you can do anything. So if you want to ride a century in the future the only thing that can stop you from doing that is yourself. Good luck.


----------

